# Equestrian club ideas



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Reading and reviewing books involving horses.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Learning about horse care and horse anatomy. Do you have someone knowledgeable about those topics who could give talks? Then one thing kids do at my barn is horse activities but without a horse. So they set up a jump course and then just jump it themselves. You could do that with any sort of activity, and in fact it might be a fun way to learn how other horse sports are done. Run barrels, do some working equitation? Whoever is familiar with those sports could direct others through the process.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Our Saddle club sponsored a local vet to come and do an emergency care clinic. She demonstrated how to take a digital pulse, rectal temp, put on wraps, apply a poultice, etc, etc. And they sold basic first aid kits at the event.


----------



## mckenna11 (1 mo ago)

ACinATX said:


> Learning about horse care and horse anatomy. Do you have someone knowledgeable about those topics who could give talks? Then one thing kids do at my barn is horse activities but without a horse. So they set up a jump course and then just jump it themselves. You could do that with any sort of activity, and in fact it might be a fun way to learn how other horse sports are done. Run barrels, do some working equitation? Whoever is familiar with those sports could direct others through the process.


Thank you for your response! I think horse care might be too basic considering many own or have plenty experience with horse care. But I do think I could run off that idea and we could each do presentations with more in-depth information. (like some people have had more/unique hoof issues and could teach the rest of their experience). Or do research projects similar to the ones in 4-H.


----------



## mckenna11 (1 mo ago)

tinyliny said:


> Our Saddle club sponsored a local vet to come and do an emergency care clinic. She demonstrated how to take a digital pulse, rectal temp, put on wraps, apply a poultice, etc, etc. And they sold basic first aid kits at the event.


Thanks for the idea! If I get enough people to join I could try and find professionals in our area to come give talks about that kind of stuff.


----------

